
Why your friends have more friends than you have - frossie
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2010/jan/30/change-your-life-friends-popular
======
ssp
In heavy traffic most people would benefit from switching lanes, because most
people are in the lane with the most cars.

